# Cellulose Insulation



## clarkb54 (Aug 7, 2012)

I has 12 inches on cellulose insulation blown in on top of my fiberglass insulation for added insulation. It has been 10 days since the install and we still have this relative strong odor in our house (smells like a new plastic shower liner). I was wondering of anyone else has had a similar experience .


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Can't say that I have every heard of that smell with cellulose but we use the borate only stabilized stuff.

What did you use (brand)?


----------



## clarkb54 (Aug 7, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Can't say that I have every heard of that smell with cellulose but we use the borate only stabilized stuff.
> 
> What did you use (brand)?


I don't know the brand name but I hired a professional contractor to do the install. The smell doesn't seem to be as bad today. I did hear the Installer say that his Water mixture did not work during the installs but he advised that the water only diminishes the dust.


----------



## ryanxo (Jun 7, 2011)

I had cellulose blown in a couple weeks ago and the first few days if no one had been in the house all day I got a slight smell but it wasn't a plastic shower curtain smell. I was actually very confused about the smell being in my house at all since I air sealed the heck out of everything before the insulation got put in. Guess there is a leak in my ducts somewhere that I didn't find.


----------



## clarkb54 (Aug 7, 2012)

ryanxo said:


> I had cellulose blown in a couple weeks ago and the first few days if no one had been in the house all day I got a slight smell but it wasn't a plastic shower curtain smell. I was actually very confused about the smell being in my house at all since I air sealed the heck out of everything before the insulation got put in. Guess there is a leak in my ducts somewhere that I didn't find.


Thank you for your response. The odor is getting somewhat better. Hopefully in another day or so it will completely go away !


----------

